# iJoy Capo Squonk Mod



## Alex (14/9/17)



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Scouse45 (14/9/17)

Alex said:


>



Yes @Alex yes! Looks top and so many colors and 100w! @boxerulez @Deckie @Lee


----------



## boxerulez (14/9/17)

Scouse45 said:


> Yes @Alex yes! Looks top and so many colors and 100w! @boxerulez @Deckie @Lee


@Heaven Gifts we need a giveaway here!

Black   

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk


----------



## Lee (14/9/17)

Black & strong brother @Scouse45

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## KZOR (20/9/17)

Now here is something that all vapers that were considering starting out in squonking could consider.
A regulated squonker that is small and reasonably priced ....... 45dollars.
*



Specs*

Single 21700 High-amp battery (Included)
Single 20700 High-amp battery (Optional)
Maximum wattage output: 100 W
Minimum atomizer resistance: 0.05 Ohm
Temperature control range: 200 – 600 F
Ni200 Nickel, Titanium, and Stainless-Steel compatibility
TCR adjustment
Unique custom user mode
Intuitive OLED display
Oversized rectangular firing mechanism
Adjustment buttons below screen
Top-loaded threaded battery cap
Squonk-ready bottom-feeding section
Short circuit protection
Overcurrent protection
Overvoltage protection
Overcharge protection
Micro USB port – firmware upgrades
Spring-loaded Stainless Steel 510 Connection
http://www.3fvape.com/vv-vw-mod/186...x-mod-black-1-x-20700-21700.html#.WcHnd7IjGUk

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## TheV (20/9/17)

Oh I'm very tempted to pull the trigger on this one! Thanks for the heads up @KZOR


----------



## Ugi (20/9/17)

me tooo....so much want i will definetly get it


----------



## Greyz (20/9/17)

Ugi said:


> me tooo....so much want i will definetly get it



Looks like it's releasing just in time for my birthday. Group buy @Ugi?


----------



## BumbleBee (20/9/17)

This looks like a really good kit, it appeals to me a lot. But Mike wasn't too excited about the 21700.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Greyz (20/9/17)

BumbleBee said:


> This looks like a really good kit, it appeals to me a lot. But Mike wasn't too excited about the 21700.




Will you be stocking this when it's available @BumbleBee?


----------



## BumbleBee (20/9/17)

Greyz said:


> Will you be stocking this when it's available @BumbleBee?


I can't answer this here.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bizkuit (20/9/17)

Will definitely get me one of these


----------



## Greyz (20/9/17)

BumbleBee said:


> I can't answer this here.



Oops sorry


----------



## Ugi (20/9/17)

yeah im in @Greyz . currently on preorder. lets dhl cant wait on sapo to get ducks in a row


----------



## Greyz (20/9/17)

Ugi said:


> yeah im in @Greyz . currently on preorder. lets dhl cant wait on sapo to get ducks in a row



It's available from the 13th October, I agree we wait till the pre-order is over and we DHL this thing


----------



## Ugi (20/9/17)

sweet


----------



## Kalashnikov (20/9/17)

Yesterday i was about to mail Eleaf directly to tell them to turn the pico mega into a squonk mod. Im not going to be sending them that anymore cause this is basically what i have been dreaming of. Great great find! Reackon we should do a group buy and DHL shipping

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Greyz (20/9/17)

Kalashnikov said:


> Yesterday i was about to mail Eleaf directly to tell them to turn the pico mega into a squonk mod. Im not going to be sending them that anymore cause this is basically what i have been dreaming of. Great great find! Reackon we should do a group buy and DHL shipping



IF any Group Buy happens I want in please. So far we have you, @Ugi and myself - I'm sure there will be plenty more squankers wanting something regulated.


----------



## Bizkuit (20/9/17)

Include me if there is a group buy please.

Thanks


----------



## Kalashnikov (20/9/17)

@Yiannaki Doesnt this look good?


----------



## JB1987 (20/9/17)

You can include me in a group buy as well


----------



## Greyz (20/9/17)

GB numbers are adding up.....


----------



## BeardedVaper93 (20/9/17)

Kalashnikov said:


> Yesterday i was about to mail Eleaf directly to tell them to turn the pico mega into a squonk mod. Im not going to be sending them that anymore cause this is basically what i have been dreaming of. Great great find! Reackon we should do a group buy and DHL shipping



@Kalashnikov Please Include me for the group Buy

im sure @kimbo or @KZOR might help us here lol


----------



## Vapingamer87 (20/9/17)

Kalashnikov said:


> Yesterday i was about to mail Eleaf directly to tell them to turn the pico mega into a squonk mod. Im not going to be sending them that anymore cause this is basically what i have been dreaming of. Great great find! Reackon we should do a group buy and DHL shipping



Good day,

If you are doing a group buy then please include me


----------



## KZOR (20/9/17)

BeardedVaper93 said:


> im sure @kimbo or @KZOR might help us here lol


I'm in for sure.


----------



## BeardedVaper93 (20/9/17)

KZOR said:


> I'm in for sure.



Now just to find a reliable source to handle the order, monies and shipping.


----------



## Greyz (20/9/17)

3FVape seems a good choice and they offer DHL, price 45 Dorra

Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (20/9/17)

FastTech price is only $ 33

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac (20/9/17)

Greyz said:


> 3FVape seems a good choice and they offer DHL, price 45 Dorra
> 
> Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk



I woudn't.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PsyCLown (20/9/17)

I'd be interested in a GB. @Greyz keep me posted on this via PM please if you're organizing!


----------



## Ugi (21/9/17)

ps @KZOR i was gonna add you in this group buy for sure buddy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ugi (21/9/17)

efun.top also got it. mod only is cheaper R$39.99. releases on 20th oct i think. 

and we need spare bottles for this mod


----------



## Greyz (21/9/17)

Ugi said:


> efun.top also got it. mod only is cheaper R$39.99. releases on 20th oct i think.
> 
> and we need spare bottles for this mod



eFun doesn't do DHL and that $39.99 doesn't include the shipping cost of around $6. 
Maybe their rep @Thisam can step in and clarify.


----------



## Ugi (21/9/17)

yeah dhl all the way.....DHL step in send your truck there to wait for our order.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nova69 (28/9/17)

Slowtech have them for 33-36$ mod only


----------



## JB1987 (28/9/17)

I really hope the local vendors will be stocking them.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Bizkuit (28/9/17)

This would make an excellent xmas gift from myself to myself

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Kalashnikov (8/11/17)

First real video of it...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Shatter (14/11/17)

Another vid

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Kalashnikov (14/11/17)

the way i have been waiting for this mod. cant take it any longer

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## MK_AHMED (14/11/17)

KZOR said:


> Now here is something that all vapers that were considering starting out in squonking could consider.
> A regulated squonker that is small and reasonably priced ....... 45dollars.
> *
> View attachment 107688
> ...


This device is strictly a wattage device and does not do temp control . 3fvape and other vendors just copied the specs from the capo 100 and assumed this device will have the same specs


----------



## KZOR (14/11/17)

MK_AHMED said:


> strictly a wattage device


I know this but that is why I still ordered one. 
Don't ever use temp control.


----------



## Kalashnikov (14/11/17)

MK_AHMED said:


> This device is strictly a wattage device and does not do temp control . 3fvape and other vendors just copied the specs from the capo 100 and assumed this device will have the same specs



That is correct . however not really an issue. Not a fan of tc


----------



## Shatter (16/11/17)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## KZOR (23/11/17)

Will upload my review to youtube on the Capo later this afternoon.
Might be wise to hold out on purchasing this device until after the review.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Shatter (23/11/17)

Will wait patiently, its been living in my basket for a few days now, and everyday i feel different about it.


----------



## Bizkuit (23/11/17)

With the new dual battery 200w squonker on the way from geek vape. I think I may just pass on this mod.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Kalashnikov (23/11/17)

KZOR said:


> Will upload my review to youtube on the Capo later this afternoon.
> Might be wise to hold out on purchasing this device until after the review.


can i ask if you test one thing in your review ... the device only outputs 4.2v would be keen to know if it still outputs 4.2v on half a battery. Seems to me this device only can work well with low resistance, with a 0.5 coil at 4.2v the max wattage you can only get is 35w. not a train smash as long as its able to give you that voltage throughout the battery. If not then its basically working like a mech such as the pico squeeze.


----------

